# The Fuji Transonic....has arrived



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fuji Bikes - Transonic

Looks like a cross between the Altamira and SST. Some really cool features, especially with the brakes
Models start with the 105 11 spd group set and move up to the typical Dura Ace and a Sram Red 22 bike.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

More pics and lines here, not bad, but I still dig my SST 1.0 better

2015 Fuji Transonic Aero Road Bike Unveiled, Blends Feedback from Wind Tunnel, Riders & Mechanics


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm looking at the dura ace mech as my next road bike


----------



## bbarnett51 (Mar 29, 2014)

The price listed on these models are fantastic


----------



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't wait to test ride the SL. Looks fantastic!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

*Has the Fuji Transonic arrived ?*

Has anyone actually ridden this bike yet? My LBS is a Fuji dealer and they're still waiting for the first deliveries. Seems like Fuji rolled the bike out months ago, but I'm wondering if maybe they are having some production problems.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

AlanE said:


> Has anyone actually ridden this bike yet? My LBS is a Fuji dealer and they're still waiting for the first deliveries. Seems like Fuji rolled the bike out months ago, but I'm wondering if maybe they are having some production problems.


I think they had a small initial batch in august, but they sold through those and so we're waiting for the next run.


----------



## wytwolf (Mar 8, 2005)

AlanE said:


> Has anyone actually ridden this bike yet? My LBS is a Fuji dealer and they're still waiting for the first deliveries. Seems like Fuji rolled the bike out months ago, but I'm wondering if maybe they are having some production problems.


Hey AlanE,

I went to interbike with a friend to specifically to see the Transonic SL and found the bike really appealing, especially for the price. Then, as luck would have it, my Performance bike shop got the display model in - in my size at a really good discount along with the 10% store credit so I got it. My previous bike is a Giant TCR Advanced SL with Red and I've got 25000 miles on it so that's the standard. 

So far, I've got something over 700 miles on the Transonic and it's been great. The bike is more than stiff enough for me, very stable, and noticeably faster on the downhills and flats and as far as I can tell gives nothing away on the hills. The wheels are a bit heavier on the Transonic - I was running new C24 Dura Ace on the Giant - but they've been no trouble at all and judging from how they've handled a couple of pretty hard hits look like they're going to be tough. 

I took the stock tire off the back and put on a 25c continental gpII to soften the ride a bit, though I don't know if it was necessary. I did want something that would wear a bit better back there so I'll use the tire I took off on the front when the time comes. That said, the bike handles really well, not twitchy but responsive and predictable. A younger rider who's skin heals better would probably go faster around the corners but I like smooth drama free decents. 

I weigh 170 and I'm 62 years old, my average ride by myself is 40 to 60 miles with 5000 feet of climb and average speeds between 17.4 mph and 20 mph. The brakes do squeak but they stop the bike fine and I'll get around to fixing that eventually. 

The Fuji is the best bike I've owned. 

Bob Whyte


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am interested in test riding one, but just heard they won't be available until March or April around here.... Wow.


----------



## rteirish (Jan 12, 2010)

here is my transonic 2.3. only have 20 miles on it so far but feels way faster and more comfortable than my 8 year old felt


----------

